# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 46 )



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2016)

*Do you take grain direction into account when you plan/make a project?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Monkeys, apes, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the wood spinner too...


----------



## Brink (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes!
Glue up a table top with straight grain boards except one with flame pattern will look off.
One leg showing flat sawn and another QS.

And of course, alternating grain can cause tear out when smoothing a large piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 13, 2016)

Absolutely. The theory behind stave construction in drums is the the sound runs quicker along the grain. If it were rotated side ways the grain would act as speed bumps slowing the response and sensitivity. I don't know how much difference it makes in the real world but it makes sense to me. Also if I went the other way it would be all end grain on the glue ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2016)

I do. It's something I've learned to do with time. Once you notice it, to me, it's jarring when it's wrong. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2016)

Of coarse course. Grain direction determines many things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

On boxes- when I can I resaw a 2 inch piece into 1" so I can get grain continuous around piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 13, 2016)

For turning it's absolutely required. Bowls are gonna warp, boxes are gonna move. You have to pay attention if you want the piece to stay together. Aesthetically it's paramount when turning as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2016)

I prefer whole grain...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 13, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I prefer whole grain...


Keeps things moving.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2016)

Absolutely. Grain orientation on a hollow form can decide a piece. Besides the structural factors that Greg mentioned, from an aesthetics perspective grain direction can make a piece stand out with wow factor or make people ooh and ahhh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Always! Both from a point of structural integrity and aesthetics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes.



Wow....that's the shortest answer I have ever seen from you Greg. 
You tired?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....that's the shortest answer I have ever seen from you Greg.
> You tired?


Extremely tired, lol. Cut wood all day again. Just had a hot shower, a nice dinner, and I'm fading fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 13, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely. Grain orientation on a hollow form can decide a piece. Besides the structural factors that Greg mentioned, from an aesthetics perspective grain direction can make a piece stand out with wow factor or make people ooh and ahhh.




 Of course silly!! Woodturners always plan a piece with grain direction in mind!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Extremely tired, lol. Cut wood all day again. Just had a hot shower, a nice dinner, and I'm fading fast.



We have all week...go get some needed rest.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 14, 2016)

Just use MDF or Masonite. don't have to worry about grain then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes. If you don't use paint as a finish then how the grain runs is a major component of how the piece looks. There are, of course, structural components as well but it bugs me to see something that's out of whack when you look at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 14, 2016)

I always do. when I remember

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

